# 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee



## pilot29 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have been asked by the boss if I would start plowing his very small community this winter. Apparently, they think they pay too much having it done by the current sub., and I guess since I'm salary he wants to take advantage of me more in the winter.....

Here what I've got: 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited 4X4. 5.7L V8 Hemi. Lots of get up and go....

Having pushed many seasons for a friend's company when I was younger w/a Ford F350 with a 10 ft Boss Plow, my first response was heck no my Jeeps not big enough to mount a plow....but now that I have done some research it seems maybe there is a chance.

The catch is he will pay for the plow+anything extra that needs to be done to the jeep (lifted I imagine? bigger tires?) So I've basically been given a blank check to go find a plow I want.... My Jeep is 100% paid for, so for anyone with the response of "get a bigger truck" thats not what I'm looking for, I don't want to take on a new car payment.

What I need is recommendation on what kind of plow to get, seems the down pressure from snoway is the only way to go with smaller truck....

I have attached a satellite picture of the area that needs to be plowed, about equal to 3 or 4 200 ft driveways.

The far west (left side) road is a county road and is not part of what needs to be plowed...

Thanks!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You need a 2006 Grand Cherokee, no one makes a plow for the 2005.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

A lift and bigger tires wont help you plowing. You need a truck.


----------



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

Have your boss go out and buy a truck for the "community" and if you are under salary, then you plow for him. No since beating up your truck for no additional bennies.

Sounds like a bad deal to me.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

are you plowing all of the roads (except the county)? Yes you can with the jeep, but why wear out YOUR Jeep for no extra $ have him buy a used truck. then when it breaks down and he cant plow his community he will see why he pays so much for plowing

PS I'm sure he drives an SUV have him put the plow on his truck and you plow with his.


----------



## pilot29 (Dec 5, 2010)

I didn't really clairfy....the Jeep is a 2006 (mistype) and it is paid for but technically owned by the company, but given to me as a bonus....So i never paid for the Jeep.


----------



## pilot29 (Dec 5, 2010)

mycirus;1139121 said:


> A lift and bigger tires wont help you plowing. You need a truck.


Thanks, but that's the exact response I asked not to get. I'm interested in people who plow with a similiar SUV, and their personal opinion on what kind of plow they would recommend. But good job reading.....

Going out and getting a used truck at $15,000 + doesn't make sense, I don't have extra room on where to just have an "old pickup" sitting around all year.


----------



## pilot29 (Dec 5, 2010)

theplowmeister;1139249 said:


> are you plowing all of the roads (except the county)? Yes you can with the jeep, but why wear out YOUR Jeep for no extra $ have him buy a used truck. then when it breaks down and he cant plow his community he will see why he pays so much for plowing
> 
> PS I'm sure he drives an SUV have him put the plow on his truck and you plow with his.


Sure, but I don't think plowing with a BMW X5 would be a good idea......


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

pilot29;1139620 said:


> I didn't really clairfy....the Jeep is a 2006 (mistype) and it is paid for but technically owned by the company, but given to me as a bonus....So i never paid for the Jeep.


Snoway's 22 series is available for the 06-10 Grand Cherokke.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Bigger tires and a lift are not what you want. they will hinder the ability to plow snow.

You do NOT need a truck to plow snow. however getting a cheep used truck is better than using your car for no extra pay.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Fine put a sno way on your Jeep and plow the whole thing. Im sure nothing will break and you will be better off. I was wrong to think that you need a truck. Have fun.


----------



## pilot29 (Dec 5, 2010)

mycirus;1140199 said:


> Fine put a sno way on your Jeep and plow the whole thing. Im sure nothing will break and you will be better off. I was wrong to think that you need a truck. Have fun.


Well if it does, the company pays for it.....so one person has answered my original question. On what plow they would recommend . ....


----------



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

If it is a company car, then go ahead and put a plow on it. You do not need bigger tires and lifts. What you want is skinny tires. like a 235's or even 225's (I am running 235-85-16 on my Chevy pickup). Does not matter what truck or in this case jeep, the skinny tires plow alot better than fat mudders.

As far as a plow, I would put on the widest plow a dealer recomends. I know Fisher, Meyers, and Boss all have a place on their web sites to plug in your truck and it will tell you what plow to use. V-plow if there is one being built for your truck would be prime time, but a nice straight blade and plow with the storm isn't bad either.

Good luck


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i already see you posting now, my front end is making a weird noise and vibrate really bad... i would take some others peoples advise, buy a beater truck with plow its going to be the best thing possible or a bobcat with pusher. sorry if im not help but there as been other people on the fourm that tried the same thing and ended up selling there new plow and getting a beater.


----------



## NickDe03 (Nov 30, 2010)

i think its a great opportunity. Get the plow for your suv and plow his community, when your done go plow and make some money. i think your winning all around. you'll be fine if you find the appropriate plow. sure you wont be able to make big pushes like a 1 ton truck but you'll be ok. Anyone giving you a hard time is just jealous they don't have this awesome opportunity for a free plow. do it!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

MidcoastMainiac;1140282 said:


> . What you want is skinny tires.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only Snoway is making a blade for your Jeep.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

basher;1140030 said:


> Snoway's 22 series is available for the 06-10 Grand Cherokke.


Anyone know the deal as to why nobody makes them for the 05?


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

western makes a plow for it as well go to any snowplow web site and do a quick match for your vehicle it will tell you what you can put on it


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

pilot29;1139624 said:


> Thanks, but that's the exact response I asked not to get. I'm interested in people who plow with a similiar SUV, and their personal opinion on what kind of plow they would recommend. But good job reading.....
> 
> Going out and getting a used truck at $15,000 + doesn't make sense, I don't have extra room on where to just have an "old pickup" sitting around all year.


Hey genious, that was some of the best advice you are going to get. Only an idiot would think it would be a good idea to go out and get a lift and tires for plowing. 
I don't think you should do it at all, as if your driving skills are as bad as your thinking skills, you'll be smashing into everything around and doing all sorts of damage. Good luck, you're going to need it!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

pilot29;1140279 said:


> ..so one person has answered my original question. On what plow they would recommend . ....


That should tell you all you need to know.......


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'd plow with the Griswold Family Truckster wagon before I'd beat a Grand Cherokee to death.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

You can get a pretty decent 3/4 ton truck and put a plow on it for less than 15k. Jeep Grand Cherokee's are not made for plowing and you will destroy it in one season listen to the advice you are being given it's solid advice from people that do this for a living with many seasons of snow removal under their belts.

Here are just a couple trucks I found with a quick search of E-Bay stick a nice new wide plow on em and go to town.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FORD...6532279?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1c1e3f0ab7

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/00-F...6707550?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item27bdb8775e

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/00-F...6707550?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item27bdb8775e

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004...5081284?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item1c1e28e6c4


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

mycirus;1139121 said:


> A lift and bigger tires wont help you plowing. You need a truck.





pilot29;1139624 said:


> Thanks, but that's the exact response I asked not to get. I'm interested in people who plow with a similiar SUV, and their personal opinion on what kind of plow they would recommend. But good job reading.....
> 
> Going out and getting a used truck at $15,000 + doesn't make sense, I don't have extra room on where to just have an "old pickup" sitting around all year.


Not what you wanted to hear, but the truth.....

If you just had a small driveway that you wanted to plow yourself for whatever reason, then maybe. But you're going to kill the Jeep and whatever light duty plow you might even find for it. They are not made for that stuff.


----------

